# Morton's neuroma



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's the big thing with foot scar tissue, if you mitigate it. I.E. you do what you can to make sure the scar as minimal as possible, you get a massage after your clear to break of scar tissue (it FUCKING HURTS), and you rub all the right creams and shit you can dissipate the scar tissue and it will have less of an impact. I ride with a woman that had to have double arch correction surgery this summer involving her being off her feet for 3 months and she rides a solid 4 to 6 hours with me no problems from here on out and her scars are not tiny by the slightest.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Looks like they go through the top of the foot here. Which I'm sure means they can there too if you shout loudly enough. https://www.guysandstthomas.nhs.uk/...tion/surgery/orthopaedics/mortons-neuroma.pdf


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

@Radialhead: I found a clinic in Germany which do the version through the top of the foot, but none in Switzerland so far. I may just have to write all of them to ask.




BurtonAvenger said:


> Here's the big thing with foot scar tissue, if you mitigate it. I.E. you do what you can to make sure the scar as minimal as possible, you get a massage after your clear to break of scar tissue (it FUCKING HURTS), and you rub all the right creams and shit you can dissipate the scar tissue and it will have less of an impact.


Yeah... I have a 7cm scar on the side of that foot from Taylor's bunion surgery two years ago (yes, it's a fucked up splay foot); I went through the fun of breaking the scar tissue. It's ok, doesn't hurt as long as I don't hit something with that part. But that's the side of the foot. Not much pressure there normally. The sole OTOH? There's constant pressure.
Does that woman have scarson the sole?


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I developed a Morton's neuroma beginning this season on my right foot after i tried out a regular size 9.5 burton step on boots. Did not understand the pain and how it all started until i googled it. One remedy i'm doing is wearing a wide size boot,it helps a lot but the pain sometimes happens when i turn my foot a certain way and applying pressure on it while riding. Hopefully it does not get worse. Goodluck Neni if you have to opt for surgery.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

@t21 yeah, in the early days (years), different boots or shoes, and most of all, orthopedic insoles did help me, too. But that was before the soft tissue between metatrasals in that foot gave way and shortly after, the nerve issues became chronically. Now, it doesn't matter if wide or narrow shoe.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

neni said:


> @t21 yeah, in the early days (years), different boots or shoes, and most of all, orthopedic insoles did help me, too. But that was before the soft tissue between metatrasals in that foot gave way and shortly after, the nerve issues became chronically. Now, it doesn't matter if wide or narrow shoe.


Oh I know all about your bunions!

She's got all sorts of scars, top, bottom, in between the toes. Her feet literally looked like they were rebuilt after a steam roller went over them.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phew. That name is kind of scary...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This is a little freaky. I have some symptoms on my right foot that almost but don't quite correspond to the internet descriptions. Close enough though that I think I might make an appointment with a podiatrist to check it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

So.... found a hospital doing the anterior surgery here at home. Tomorrow will be the big day. Nerve amputation day. 

I'm very lucky that the surgery will take place at all (with the skyrocketing numbers of covid19 cases over here ATM, elective surgeries are about to be canceled soon). 

Can't wait to have that nerve cut for good. To walk n snowboard without pain... woohoo!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Best of luck Neni. Hope the surgery achieves the outcome you are hoping for.🤞


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Annnd best of luck to Mr neni


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Goodluck neni! i hope mine would not get worse and get surgery too. Speedy recovery!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Annnd best of luck to Mr neni


LOL. Right! He'll be my personal home office nurse slave 😬


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Neni, what's the update? Running laps around the kitchen yet? How soon will you shred again? Trust all is well.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oldman said:


> Neni, what's the update? Running laps around the kitchen yet? How soon will you shred again? Trust all is well.


Surgery went fine, the nerve is out. Was sent home 7hrs after general anesthesia - no post surgery stationary stays anymore over here to have beds/staff free for covid wards - with a good farewell load of fentanyl. Spent the night at home puking, lol, but was ok the next day. 

Will be on crutches for two weeks, and then... can't wait to stand on that foot the first time and see how this new feel feels - or NOT feels 😁. Should be able to fully use it in two weeks 🤞. 

Btw: all the balancing exercises I did to strengthen legs balancing on pads one legged really pays not only for snowboarding, but also now having to hop around on one leg or move with crutches.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> with a good farewell load of fentanyl.


Success!!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

A little update. Scar has healed well meanwhile and I've been jogging, bootpacking, snowboarding, touring WITHOUT nerve pain. Woo-hoo! 

This is such a success! While I formerly got on my buddies nerves because becoming grumpy or slow due to the pain when skinning? Now I get on their nerves having to cheer every off hour that I DON'T feel any pain, lol.

So... I can only recommend to anyone with chronic Morton's neuroma symptoms: see a specialist (one who dies surgery not via sole but from the top of the foot), and let him see if it's curable by surgery. It's so worth it. One looses only few weeks of activity. I was running 4 weeks after the surgery. Pain free, that is. And I dare to climb again. Woo-hoo!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

That is awesome! So glad to hear that you no longer have to play in pain. Please, please please put a turn in for those of us who cannot get on our hills due to the current lockdown. I fear our entire season will be lost.


----------



## TrouserSlacksman (1 d ago)

neni said:


> A little update. Scar has healed well meanwhile and I've been jogging, bootpacking, snowboarding, touring WITHOUT nerve pain. Woo-hoo!
> 
> This is such a success! While I formerly got on my buddies nerves because becoming grumpy or slow due to the pain when skinning? Now I get on their nerves having to cheer every off hour that I DON'T feel any pain, lol.
> 
> So... I can only recommend to anyone with chronic Morton's neuroma symptoms: see a specialist (one who dies surgery not via sole but from the top of the foot), and let him see if it's curable by surgery. It's so worth it. One looses only few weeks of activity. I was running 4 weeks after the surgery. Pain free, that is. And I dare to climb again. Woo-hoo!


Hey Neni, can I ask who performed your surgery and where he/she is located? I have been suffering from a Morton's Neuroma for 10 years now. I finally want to try surgery but I'm having a hard time finding a trustworthy doctor.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

TrouserSlacksman said:


> Hey Neni, can I ask who performed your surgery and where he/she is located? I have been suffering from a Morton's Neuroma for 10 years now. I finally want to try surgery but I'm having a hard time finding a trustworthy doctor.


@neni is in Switzerland, so it may not be convenient for you.

Consider also Radio Frequency Nerve Ablation, which is just as effective and involves a lot less recovery time. Also, while you're searching, get a cortisone shot for temporary relief.


----------



## TrouserSlacksman (1 d ago)

Donutz said:


> @neni is in Switzerland, so it may not be convenient for you.
> 
> Consider also Radio Frequency Nerve Ablation, which is just as effective and involves a lot less recovery time. Also, while you're searching, get a cortisone shot for temporary relief.


Thanks! I used to get cortisone shots until I was told by a doctor that frequent cortisone shots are actually really bad. They weaken the muscle tissue over time and you can end up with a raised toe. I have not heard of radio frequency ablation though, so I'll look into that. I will say, I've been dealing with this for so long, the recovery time doesn't matter to me as much. I'll do whatever it takes to end this torture. It's gone on too long and it's really impacted my quality of life. If ending this pain even required the amputation of a toe, I'd likely do it at this point!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I understand. It can be extremely agonizing. Mine is minor compared to some of the descriptions I've read from forum members, but it still causes me to shorten my snowboarding sessions. I just had a cortisone shot, and I'll see on Monday if it makes a difference.

Over the longer term, I'm going to look for somewhere that offers RFNA and get it done if the neuroma starts acting up again.


----------

